# How do i maintain my healthy weight ?



## Draco90x (May 2, 2020)

Hello everybody.

Its been a while since ive been losing weight going from 130 kg to 110 right now in this quarantine period.

Any ways am planning to visit a doctor to tell me my healthiest weight.


My strategy is based on nutritional diet.

How to maintain it for the long term ?


----------



## drop bear (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 2, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Its been a while since ive been losing weight going from 130 kg to 110 right now in this quarantine period.
> 
> ...


If you've lost 20 kg, you probably already know, but...eat less, workout more.


----------



## Draco90x (May 15, 2020)

thanks yall


----------



## jobo (May 15, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> this is my current physique.
> 
> what is my morphology ?
> 
> ...


posture mate, if your going to lean back and stick your belly out your going to look fat, stand up straight and hold your abs in tension and stick your chest out and, well thats it, train your abs to hold your organs in place instread of spilling over your belt and your shoulders to go back a bit and you will look fine


----------



## Draco90x (May 15, 2020)

jobo said:


> posture mate, if your going to lean back and stick your belly out your going to look fat, stand up straight and hold your abs in tension and stick your chest out and, well thats it, train your abs to hold your organs in place instread of spilling over your belt and your shoulders to go back a bit and you will look fine


Thanks mate a lot of things need to be corrected.

just please remove those picture links from your quote.

no offense though.


----------



## jobo (May 15, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Thanks mate a lot of things need to be corrected.
> 
> just please remove those picture links from your quote.
> 
> no offense though.


 have a look on you tube thers lot of good resources for correcting posture.


you are not particularly over weight, on most of your body, what you have is a distended stomach, that is your organs have dropped as the abs are to weak to hold them in place


----------



## Draco90x (May 15, 2020)

jobo said:


> have a look on you tube thers lot of good resources for correcting posture.
> 
> 
> you are not particularly over weight, on most of your body, what you have is a distended stomach, that is your organs have dropped as the abs are to weak to hold them in place


what are the best workouts for this type of issues ? i mean the organs drop.

I forgot to say that i have done a inguinal hernia surgery when i was 19. can this be a problem too ?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 15, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Thanks mate a lot of things need to be corrected.
> 
> just please remove those picture links from your quote.
> 
> no offense though.


I'm guessing it was pics of you that you don't want out there/edited away. If it helps, it shows up as a broken image on his quote on my screen.


----------



## Draco90x (May 15, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I'm guessing it was pics of you that you don't want out there/edited away. If it helps, it shows up as a broken image on his quote on my screen.


thanks bro


----------



## jobo (May 16, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> what are the best workouts for this type of issues ? i mean the organs drop.
> 
> I forgot to say that i have done a inguinal hernia surgery when i was 19. can this be a problem too ?


 i dont want to appear critical, you've made massive progress and your not in bad shape at all compared with a lot of the folk ive seen walking about with no shirt in the last week and your clearly sensitive about it


but there plenty of scope for slow but steady improvement if that what you want to do ?

bad posture is partly muscle weakness and partly habit and you need to consciously correct it until the new you become the habit whilst strengthening your muscles in general rather than focusing on any particular exercise.

but the hollow body hold works well on pulling your belly in.

thats a push up position with you tucked up at the waist pulling in and upwards. it puts considerable load on the whale front side of your body including those pesky ab and push you innards back where they should be. but also train your abs to engage whilst your walking around by holding them in mild/ medium tension, that also makes you taller, straightens your back moves your shoulders back and pushes your chest out. then go for a walk, its like doing a plank whilst walking about


----------



## Draco90x (May 16, 2020)

jobo said:


> but there plenty of scope for slow but steady improvement if that what you want to do ?


Thats exactly the method i am trying slow but steady.

I have already tried the fast method in my early 20s and it didnt work


----------



## jobo (May 16, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Thats exactly the method i am trying slow but steady.
> 
> I have already tried the fast method in my early 20s and it didnt work



its depends what you call fast, some determinable progress is required for motivation

there are a ton of 90 day callisthenics body transformation vids on you tube, whilst you may not be in a position to replicate, its shows whats possible in the short to medium term with application, you can use them for inspiration even if it takes you somewhat longer

the key to all self improvement is behaviour change, most people can motivate themselves for a month maybe two and they general try far to hard for short term pay off,  hurt themselves and give up,making the changes to carry that forward is by far the most difficult part, or lets face it everyone would be walking about looking ike Adonis


----------



## Draco90x (May 16, 2020)

I think also when you have mental problems it becomes harder to keep motivation going.

i am treating paranoid schizophrenia and a little bit of OCD too . but am fighting through.

last 5 years werent easy for me.And thats when i gained most of the additional weight.


----------



## jobo (May 16, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> I think also when you have mental problems it becomes harder to keep motivation going.
> 
> i am treating paranoid schizophrenia and a little bit of OCD too . but am fighting through.
> 
> last 5 years werent easy for me.And thats when i gained most of the additional weight.


 i sympathise, but your not alone most people have motivation issues, not just you

use your ocd, so you cant leave the house with out doing 10 press ups, theres no point having it if you can use it to your advantage

my brother inlaw has it and he has a very clean house, coz he cant leave with out doing the dishes and dragging a vacuum cleaner round


----------



## Draco90x (May 16, 2020)

Thanks mate for your sympathy.

I hope you stay safe out there.


----------



## seasoned (May 16, 2020)

Clean up your diet (snack food). Eat your 3 meals per day but divided into 6 meals. Same calories, but, body will utilize food better. Treat food as medicine for the body and nothing past 7pm. Stay hydrated between meals, water is king....


----------



## jesscold88 (Apr 19, 2021)

I recovered terribly in quarantine, since I stopped walking and walking, so I just cut my portions, and if I went for a walk or played sports, then I ate as usual


----------



## jobo (Apr 19, 2021)

jesscold88 said:


> I recovered terribly in quarantine, since I stopped walking and walking, so I just cut my portions, and if I went for a walk or played sports, then I ate as usual


well that's really the "secret" to maintaining a healthy weight, that seems to escape a lot of people, just balance your calorie input with your calorie out put and it's some what difficult to put on weight

I'm having the reverse at the moment, I've been taking training tips from pro cyclist and I'm starting to look like a pro cyclist,  which was not at all my desired out come as I need to buy new trousers to fit my slim line figure.

I've upped my calorie intake till i cant eat any more in a day, so I've had to cut back on the distance i cover and how many days i do it, bummer


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 20, 2021)

jobo said:


> well that's really the "secret" to maintaining a healthy weight, that seems to escape a lot of people, just balance your calorie input with your calorie out put and it's some what difficult to put on weight
> 
> I'm having the reverse at the moment, I've been taking training tips from pro cyclist and I'm starting to look like a pro cyclist,  which was not at all my desired out come as I need to buy new trousers to fit my slim line figure.
> 
> I've upped my calorie intake till i cant eat any more in a day, so I've had to cut back on the distance i cover and how many days i do it, bummer


Get back on the icecream man


----------



## jobo (Apr 20, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Get back on the icecream man


I am 2 litres a day, but there a limit to how much ice cream even I can take in a day, inaddition I'm drinking a couple of pints of full cream milk with chocolate  sprinkles to get another 1200 calories  down me

but the issue is insufficient complex  carbs,   cant really replicate that with ice cream or milk and my belly isnt big enough for any more pasta


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 20, 2021)

jobo said:


> I am 2 litres a day, but there a limit to how much ice cream even I can take in a day, inaddition I'm drinking a couple of pints of full cream milk with chocolate  sprinkles to get another 1200 calories  down me
> 
> but the issue is insufficient complex  carbs,   cant really replicate that with ice cream or milk and my belly isnt big enough for any more pasta


Yeah I hear ya... I've just been away on a holiday where we ate crazy amounts of food, I ended up losing a kilo haha... dang it!


----------

